# Transfert fichiers iWork 08 vers 09



## mathieu64 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'avoir un iPad et je souhaite récupérer sur iWork de l'ipad les documents pages que j'avais sur mon iMac sous iWork 08 afin de travailler dessus. Problème, on me signal que Pages ne peut les prendre en charge.
Avez vous une solution?
Merci!


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Janvier 2012)

mathieu64 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'avoir un iPad et je souhaite récupérer sur iWork de l'ipad les documents pages que j'avais sur mon iMac sous iWork 08 afin de travailler dessus. Problème, on me signal que Pages ne peut les prendre en charge.
> Avez vous une solution?
> Merci!



Il y a plusieurs solutions:
Solution coûteuse:
Il existe pour iMac des modules indépendants (Pages, numbers...) sous iwork 09 que tu peux investir et, prenons le cas de "Pages", tu transfères ensuite sur ton iMac tes fichiers pages08 vers pages09. Il ne te resteras plus ensuite qu'à les basculer sur ton iPad.
Solution gratuite:
Tu transformes tes fichiers pages08 en PDFs (si tu n'as pas à y intervenir dessus bien sur) et tu transfères tes fichiers PDFs sur ton iPad.
Mais comme tu indiques vouloir travailler dessus il ne te reste plus que la version coûteuse...


----------



## mathieu64 (15 Janvier 2012)

Merci,
Ça va être la solution coûteuse pour moi car j'ai besoin de retravailler dessus. En plus, je suis sous la version 10.5.8 il me semble. Je dois donc acheter snow Leopard puis acheter pages 09 (et d'autres programmes par la même occasion).


----------

